# Almost doomed, then a happy ending



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Today morning 2 hour (7:30-9:30) fresh delivery, the warehouse unloaded a wrong truck first and caused a 35 minute delay. Didn't mind too much while starting the drive since the delivery window is 8:00-10:00.
3 down and on my way to the 4th drop-off location, before an intersection a sign says road is closed 1 mile away and local traffic only, the gps says the delivery location is 1.1 mile down the road. So I gambled and kept driving down the road. It was a bad gamble, right before the delivery location the road was completed closed. With no other choice, had to turn back and took a 5 mile detour to deliver.
Now only 1 more to go, click on the GPS to start navigation, it's estimated 25 minute drive given the detour and it's already 9:46. So naturally I called the support to explain why driving, I told him to expect 10 minute delay and it was absolutely not my fault. Then, everything suddenly changed and my good luck came back. Every intersection, every turn, I was met with green and I got the delivery location at 9:59. I opened the trunk, jumped off the car, memorized the street number of the last delivery, scanned the package and marked delivery completed to front door. Only after that, I confirmed the house number and moved the packages to the door. 
What makes the ending happy is the lady was expecting me with door open, and she handled me a 10$ bill. So sweet...


----------

